# New uni's



## jl1718 (Nov 28, 2005)

What do you guys think about the red trim on the jerseys this year?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

got any pics?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

If you are talking about the uniforms worn in the game vs the France club, I think the strip on the side was that of the French National flag White, red, and blue.....they did look good,but I don't think we will see them in the regular season.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> got any pics?


Yeah. I'd like to see em too.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Here are some
































































Looks pretty cool imo, I might find myself buying another Tim Ducan jersey if they wear them this year.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

they look pretty sweet.

but i agree, probably just symbolic of the french flag for this one game.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Red, white, and blue = America guys...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

They're just for the Europe tour.










Italy...










Russia.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Oh damn, but hey.. they looked good


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

And Spain.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

AI looks like he just got nut-checked. Ouch!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> AI looks like he just got nut-checked. Ouch!


and that guy with his arms up looks like some 50 year old on steroids


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow. All of thoe jerseys look really cool IMO. But why do they have them? Just to pay respect?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Wow. All of thoe jerseys look really cool IMO. But why do they have them? Just to pay respect?


Yeah probably


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Red, white, and blue = America guys...


ummh no. France!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

t1no said:


> ummh no. France!!


Really? I see neither blue nor red in France's Flag 

Hehe, I made a funny :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Really? I see neither blue nor red in France's Flag
> 
> Hehe, I made a funny :biggrin:


in order to make a funny, it has to be funny. so no, you didnt.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> in order to make a funny, it has to be funny. so no, you didnt.


Aww what's wrong? Someone steal your beret?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

ezealen said:


> Aww what's wrong? Someone steal your beret?


 :rofl:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Really? I see neither blue nor red in France's Flag
> 
> Hehe, I made a funny :biggrin:


I found it funny.. 

Anyways, I really like the jerseys, they're pretty sweet.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

ezealen said:


> Aww what's wrong? Someone steal your beret?


hahahaha. :biggrin:


----------

